# Unique shape Alart and McGuire Olive Jar



## Nick79 (Jul 12, 2018)

Picked this one up with a few others today. It is from the early 1900s, Spanish Olives and turning purple. Nice addition to my turning purple food jars. The aqua medicine pictured on the left is pontiled too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------

